# Router compatibility



## Masonj (Dec 24, 2017)

I have a Makita track saw and was planning to purchase a Makita router attachment to use with it...does any one know if there will be a problem using this attachment with a Festool 1400 level router?
Thanks


----------



## ggom (Apr 5, 2017)

Welcome !

I' ll suggest starting here:
Introductions - Router Forums

And filling your profile a little more could help us to help you.

About Makita's router rail attachment and Elu router compatibility,
I don't know how this router attachment is made, 

Regards

Gérard


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

It looks the Makita router attachment is designed to attach "select Makita routers" (their words) using the rod holes in the router base. So it depends on whether the rod holes are the same in the Festool as they are in those select Makitas.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Welcome aboard.



Masonj said:


> I have a Makita track saw and was planning to purchase a Makita router attachment to use with it...does any one know if there will be a problem using this attachment with a Festool 1400 level router?
> Thanks


Sounds like it is time to do a little measuring and checking the specs on the two tools.


----------



## ggom (Apr 5, 2017)

hello!

A bit more info's is necessary !

-makita's reference for this router's attachment will tell to witch Makita's routers it fits.

Many people got Makita's around here and can check and measure.

You, or I can measure the Festool 1400 router measurements.

Regards
Gérard


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I'm guessing that one of those "select" routers would include a mid size model of 1200-1400 watts or about 2 to 2 1/2 hp.


----------



## Job and Knock (Dec 18, 2016)

These days Makita uses the same fence rod diameters and centres as the old Elu (now deWalt) routers. That means that the Makita RT0700/0701, RP0900 and RP1110 use the same 8mm (NOT 5/16in, but metric 8mm) fence rods at the same centres as the Elu MOF96 and OF97 (sorry, don't know the USA equivalents), the deWalt DW613, DW615, DW621 and DW621, the Black & Decker SR100, Bosch GOF900 (1615 in USA?) and GOF1300 (1613 in USA?) and the Trend T5, etc (as well as many other routers). Similarly the current generation large Makita routers (RP18FCX and RP2301FCX) use 10mm (not 3/8in, again metric) fence rods on wider centres which are identical to the fence rods/sizes of the old Elu MOF177 and MOF131 designs and continued in the deWalt DW624 and DW625 models. Other routers using the same fence rod layouts include Trend (T10, T11), Bosch GOF1700ACE (later models - earlier ones used 3/8in fence rods - not sure about the USA model number) and GOF2000 (1619 in the USA?). I've swapped fences between various routers and my Makita RT0700 plunge base is currently running with a Trend T5 side fence (until I can get a Makita fence without paying a king's ransom) whilst my MOF177e has a secondhand fence off a buddy's now scrapped GOF1300 attached until the spares arrive. 

Bosch, Makita and deWalt all supply adjustable fences which have two sets of drilling centres to allow both the narrower set 8mm and the wider set 10mm rods to work with them - which makes one fence them interchangeable between all their current routers. I can't see the router adaptors being any different.

Festools, however are completely different. I can say for certain that the OF900/OF1000/OF1010 fences are on 8mm guide rods, but the centres are different and incompatible with the MOF96 fences above. Similarly my OF2200 fence won't fit a DW625/MOF177 and vice versa - again the fence rods are 10mm but the centres are just slightly different. Why? 

One plus point is that the Festool guide rails are compatible with the Makita ones (and quite a few others, e.g Hilti) so any guide rail adaptor which runs on one will run on the other

Hope this clarifies


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Job and Knock said:


> These days Makita uses the same fence rod diameters and centres as the old Elu (now deWalt) routers. That means that the Makita RT0700/0701, RP0900 and RP1110 use the same 8mm (NOT 5/16in, but metric 8mm) fence rods at the same centres as the Elu MOF96 and OF97 (sorry, don't know the USA equivalents), the deWalt DW613, DW615, DW621 and DW621, the Black & Decker SR100, Bosch GOF900 (1615 in USA?) and GOF1300 (1613 in USA?) and the Trend T5, etc (as well as many other routers). Similarly the current generation large Makita routers (RP18FCX and RP2301FCX) use 10mm (not 3/8in, again metric) fence rods on wider centres which are identical to the fence rods/sizes of the old Elu MOF177 and MOF131 designs and continued in the deWalt DW624 and DW625 models. Other routers using the same fence rod layouts include Trend (T10, T11), Bosch GOF1700ACE (later models - earlier ones used 3/8in fence rods - not sure about the USA model number) and GOF2000 (1619 in the USA?). I've swapped fences between various routers and my Makita RT0700 plunge base is currently running with a Trend T5 side fence (until I can get a Makita fence without paying a king's ransom) whilst my MOF177e has a secondhand fence off a buddy's now scrapped GOF1300 attached until the spares arrive.
> 
> Bosch, Makita and deWalt all supply adjustable fences which have two sets of drilling centres to allow both the narrower set 8mm and the wider set 10mm rods to work with them - which makes one fence them interchangeable between all their current routers. I can't see the router adaptors being any different.
> 
> ...


I just noticed an error, the Makita RP2301 uses 12mm rods.


----------



## Job and Knock (Dec 18, 2016)

harrysin said:


> I just noticed an error, the Makita RP2301 uses 12mm rods.


Sorry Harry, you are indeed correct. I stand corrected. I have used the Makita fence on a DW625 with the 10mm rods and they work fine because the "hole" they go through is oversized with a V-bed at the bottom and the rods are clamped down using the thumb screws. The rod centres appear to be the same (unlike the Festool OF2200). I haven't tried the DW625 fence on a Makita RP yet...... I guess I won't, now


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

harrysin said:


> I just noticed an error, the Makita RP2301 uses 12mm rods.


My big Hitachis also use 12 mm rods but then I just noticed that my M12V is strikingly similar to your router Harry. I suspect they are for all practical purposes the same router. Hitachi and Makita both make power handheld 3 inch planers and they are not only identical except for color, they even use the same model numbers, 1900B.


----------

